# Best food for german shepherd puppy 5months old.



## Sumon Dey (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi,
I have a german shepherd puppy 5months old long coat. Currently feeding him royal canin maxi starter and grain zero. As well as egg whites, curd,sweet potatoes,pumpkins, chicken breast , and pork lean meat. What will be the best puppy food for a gsd puppy for this stage.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Unless the other foods you listed are being given only in very tiny amounts as a topper or mix-in for the kibble in order to encourage your pup to eat, I'd stop using them until he's past this puppy growth stage. While he's growing, it's important that he have a diet balanced for that growth, whether you're feeding kibble, canned, or raw. It's harder to keep that balance if you're randomly adding in lots of other stuff to his meals. Less of an issue when he's an adult.

I'm not a big fan of Royal Canin foods, but that's just me. What other puppy and adult dog food brands are available to you in your area?


----------



## Sumon Dey (Oct 15, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> Unless the other foods you listed are being given only in very tiny amounts as a topper or mix-in for the kibble in order to encourage your pup to eat, I'd stop using them until he's past this puppy growth stage. While he's growing, it's important that he have a diet balanced for that growth, whether you're feeding kibble, canned, or raw. It's harder to keep that balance if you're randomly adding in lots of other stuff to his meals. Less of an issue when he's an adult.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Royal Canin foods, but that's just me. What other puppy and adult dog food brands are available to you in your area?


Orijen, Acana, farmina n & d , drools, pedigree


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Sumon Dey said:


> Hi,
> I have a german shepherd puppy 5months old long coat. Currently feeding him royal canin maxi starter and grain zero. As well as egg whites, curd,sweet potatoes,pumpkins, chicken breast , and pork lean meat. What will be the best puppy food for a gsd puppy for this stage.


My only thought would be to enlist your vet for total dietary intake, since it appears to be pretty robust. The thing with larger breeds is the calcium/phosphorous ratio, and I believe that applies to kibble or supplemental foods. Apparently overfeeding will bite you in the backside if it is excessive/prolonged. The dog runs the risk of developing too quickly and bone growth plates get affected sometimes - hence hip/elbow dysplasia. Here might be a better explanation: Giant Expectations: Nutrition for the Large-Breed Puppy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sumon Dey said:


> Orijen, Acana, farmina n & d , drools, pedigree


from this list, despite being in the press quite a bit over the last couple years... i’ve had two dogs do very well on Acana. i rotated between the Regionals formulas every 2-3 bags but i believe their Heritage line is suitable for puppies.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Sumon Dey said:


> Orijen, Acana, farmina n & d , drools, pedigree


I've been feeding Orijen Large Breed Puppy kibble to my pup as his third meal of the day (first two meals are Stella and Chewy Raw). He's doing well on the Orijen although it can cause loose stools on some puppies. I've also used Farmina and Acana with past dogs that worked well.


----------

